# Help!!!



## stonecrabber (10 d ago)

So long story short I sucked up my rubber mat(much easier on an old man's knees). Completely forgot it was there.
It's wedged in there tight, real tight. Looking for ideas before I go cutting into it (they aren't cheap).
Thanks in advance


----------



## stonecrabber (10 d ago)

oops I forgot the pics


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pull the spark plug cable off, then use a longish 2x4 or pry bar to turn the augers backwards. I use a 4 foot bar. Have done that many times over the years... Put the pry bar under the end of one of the spirals near the gearbox end, resting the end on the auger axle just beyond the spiral's support bar away from the gearbox and reposition as necessary as you make progress. You may need to tip the blower back onto the handlebars to make it easier and get better leverage.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, Be careful, PULL THE PLUG WIRE. 
Sit happens. 
I have been lucky, I have not run over anything yet.
Almost a newspaper and an ear of corn, but saw them first.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe pull the shear bolts and then turn the augers backwards with the pry bar.


----------



## stonecrabber (10 d ago)

JJG723 I actually thought about removing the shear pin but when I went to remove the nut it was already gone. I found it but....

I'll try a 2x4 next, as you can see I had a wrecking bar and a dead blow but made zero progress with either of those.
Tabora thanks for adding that yellow line to my pic that answers what would have been my next question. 
Would it be even better to just pull the sparkplug? So I'm not fighting compression along with mat was/is my thought.

Thank you all for the ideas and advice.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

If all those suggestions fail then the next thing I'd do would be to simply separate the halves of the snowblower and turn the impeller pulley backward. It's a bit time-consuming but not that hard to do. On my Ariens it's pretty simple, I dunno about the Craftsman/Murray.


----------

